# Linked with a baby boy!!!



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Hi all,


Just thought I would let you all know that we have been linked with a baby boy!!! It is early days... he is only 6 months.. He has a placement order which am I right in thinking that means he is freed for adoption?? We have to go to a pre matching panel on the 13 th of june and then I guess we meet his social worker and fingers crossed go to ' matching panel    .
I am trying not to get too excited and we haven't as yet told DD..


Will keep you all posted.
Love Molly.x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wow exciting..hope it all proceeds well  

kj x


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Thank you keemjay...


Do you know if a placement order means he would be freed for adoption??


Thanks in advance..


How are your little ones getting on?
x


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Molly

Great news!!! 

I think a placement order is freed for adoption, we have been matched with a little boy too (8 months ) and we are waiting for the placement order which should be given end of June. And matching panel 11th July!

Bring on the summer! 

p xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Great news!! Hope it flies by until the 13th June Molly   

xx


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Thank you all.


Panorama I have sent you a msg.. Not sure if it sent though?x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi MollyK

Fab news    I hope we're not too far behind you!  Approval panel tomorrow    

Having a placement order means the court has given the agency permissions to 'place' the baby, it can however still be appealed against.  

Do you know what the pre matching panel is yet?  

Wynn x


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Good luck Wynnster ( sure you won't need it)..


I think the pre matching panel is just like matching panel.. really don't see the point n it to be honest.. ours is on the 13th of june so not to long to wait...


Do you think they have any babies in the pipe line for you?


It's all such a waiting game isn't it... not any easier second time round!!


Good luck, keep us posted.xxx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Great news - Congratulations


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

Mollyk- congrats and hope 13th june hurries up.

Wynnster- good luck for today, sure all will go ok


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations Molly, its a fantastic feeling   

I dont think they will link you if he isnt free for adoption, so sounds good to me!

best of luck with everything

best wishes   

Wendy xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Congratulations Molly   

I hope your matching panel/s and introductions come around quickly.   

Looking forward to hearing all your news,

Anj x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks Molly, all went well   

Having been told all the way through hs that we're likely to be linked soon after approval we were told by our sw immediately after panel that the situation has now changed and they now have lots of sibling groups but few babies    Good job we took what she'd said previously with a pinch of salt. 

Keep us posted on developments with your son


----------



## WILDI (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi 
Congratulations on your link   

Good luck    

Wildi


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Thanks all...


Wynnster.. Huge congratulations on your approval... Feels good doesn't it, even though its second time round... Thats a real bummer isn't it!!!? We were told could be waiting a long time but linked after only 2 months!!! Fingers crossed for you... At least you know it WILL happen at some point soon. Would you accept a sibling group? 


Good luck.. Keep us posted.xxx


----------

